# Party decor pictures



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey guys I would love to see pictures of your party decor.The bathroom thread gave me some great ideas for it.Now I want to see how you guys decorate for a party.Any and all themes.
Last year I used a cardboard coffin to put the food in.Had lights on the food table with the usual halloween paper goods.I used the pucking witch to dispence mt dew surprise had light up ballons and ice cubes.A reaper that moved on the floor,scene setters on the wall and a floating ghost (gemmy).Of course I have no pictures of this never do when I host a party.
So I need ideas for this so please share some photos if you have any.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a whole thread around here somewhere with my pictures from last year, but here are the pics of just my decorations.










The drink table


















The food table









Guest book









Best Pumpkin contest table (with one entry )









Prize basket table









I didn't have pictures of these without people in them.









Photo op


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow that looks like a great party. Great table of food!!!!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We have too many to post here (way over 1000), but go take a look in my photo gallery: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Home


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow you both have great pictures.Gave me some ideas.


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

*Very cool*

I cant believe I just found the forum. I have to show my wife who has accused me over going over the top for past Halloween parties. Here are some pics from past years.


www.harlanrusso.shutterfly.com
Password: Harlan


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome kenswift love the pictures.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I still haven't posted pics from 2008 because they are on hubby's laptop and he has it passworded because of his work stuff on there. Seriously need to do that but always forget 'til I see something like this!
Yeesh!
But here are pics from '06
Party Decorations 2006 pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

kenswift said:


> I cant believe I just found the forum. I have to show my wife who has accused me over going over the top for past Halloween parties. Here are some pics from past years.
> 
> 
> Wow, love the pics kenswift.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ishwitch -loved the photos.The elvis vampire the ghost looking chairs and the sexy sox photo.
Wonderful decor!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Our decor photos are on my website under the photo section.
I was just looking at them the other day and had to laugh out loud seeing all our first and second year props and decorations. We've certainly come a long way since our first party!

MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Great photos Rikki. Loved the table displays and how you used props in the house. Really liked the use of the lit hands too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

kenswift said:


> I cant believe I just found the forum. I have to show my wife who has accused me over going over the top for past Halloween parties. Here are some pics from past years.
> 
> 
> www.harlanrusso.shutterfly.com
> Password: Harlan



Wow, what's that picture of the girl in picture 38!? It looks fantastically creepy! Very nice set up all round too! Too may great things to comment on! 

Rikki, fabulous pictures! Thanks for posting them! 

L.V, what a giant collection of photos! It will take me a while to look at them all, but from what I have seen so far, wonderful!

Keep up the good work, fellow spooks!


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats a picture that changes depending on what angle you view it from. She turns into a demon with wings from a different angle. Those are great. I have about 4 different kinds. Thanks! This years is going to be off the chain too. Already working on the invite. Will post when its done.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

freudstein said:


> L.V, what a giant collection of photos! It will take me a while to look at them all, but from what I have seen so far, wonderful!


Thanks! Two things I love are Halloween & Halloween Parties.


----------

